# KnitSmart system knitting machine v Bond Machine



## CindyLindy (May 13, 2014)

I just won a knitting machine on Shopgoodwill.com. I thought I was bidding on a Bond Elite and was after the tension spring on the carriage that machine has. Well, box arrived, and there was a manual for the Bond Elite, but the rest of the box was a Knit Smart machine, almost complete too, just missing one key plate and a latch hook (plenty of those lying around my house!).

So, has anybody used the KnitSmart machine? The carriage feels a lot sturdier and heavier than the regular bond, and the key plates feel slightly flexible. Does anyone know if the 2 systems are interchangeable?

Also, does anyone need the manual the the Bond Elite? I can't use it!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

On http://www.crochetville.com/community/topic/678-anybody-have-a-knitting-machine/, a poster said:

"I own a KnitSmart, which is a knock-off of the original Bond Classic which was made in the USA in the 1990s - until they lost a ptent-infringment lawsuit and were ordered out of business by the courts!"

"This is an 8mm knitting manual 'machine' which uses worsted weight yarn. In my opinion, the KnitSmart is much better made that the Bond Incredible Sweater Machine or the Ultimate Sweater Machine."

Information on other sites:
http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/WhatisaKnitsmart.htm
http://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130728191251AAI0RBJ

If you "Google", I'm sure you'll be able to find out more.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

There was also another Bond knockoff called the EZ Knitter that suffered a similar fate. Too bad because the knockoffs seemed to be better quality, and likely would have put some competitive pressure on Bond to improve their product.

I have some keyplates that I believe were additional for the KnitSmart, marked 10/15, 20/25, 30/35, and 40/45 to add additional stitch size possibilities.


----------



## CindyLindy (May 13, 2014)

Yes, I've seen the E Z Knitter on Ebay. I'm missing the 30/35 plate, but otherwise they are all there. I'm going to see how easy this machine is to use, and if its less fiddley than the USM, I might give it to my sister. I'm looking forward to trying out this machine! Does anyone know if this Knit Smart has a sponge bar? Some of the needles in the extension needle beds are quite loose. I've tried to lift the bar over the needles, but it looks to be pretty much stuck. Now that I'm knitting on metal beds, I don't know how significant the sponge bar/strip is wihte Bonds....


----------



## madhatterhoho (Oct 25, 2011)

I just bought a Bond machine,(used) everything was in there. Except the manual. Mine is the ultimate sweater machine, so, don't know if your manual will work for mine ? 
Thnx, Carol


----------



## CindyLindy (May 13, 2014)

No, this manual is for the Bond Elite, so its not quite the same as the regular USM, sorry!


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

I could scan my manual and email it to you 
let me know if you want me to
regards
ferol


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

randiejg said:


> There was also another Bond knockoff called the EZ Knitter that suffered a similar fate. Too bad because the knockoffs seemed to be better quality, and likely would have put some competitive pressure on Bond to improve their product.
> 
> I have some keyplates that I believe were additional for the KnitSmart, marked 10/15, 20/25, 30/35, and 40/45 to add additional stitch size possibilities.


I have an EZ Knitter - it is NOT a knockoff of a Bond, it was made by Bond. The only difference between the EZ Knitter and the other Bond's is that is came with almost none of the tools. I ended up buying them from Bond within a year. I suspect the lack of tools/accessories is the reason it was not popular. It operates the same as the other Bond machines.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Bond also made a machine called the Fashion Knitter, that is basically a very short needle bed for making hats and scarves. I think it may have been targeted to young people. I found this one at a thrift store. It came with a tan colored hem and that's about it.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

It's been years since I used them, but I have both the Bond Classic and the KnitSmart. YES, the KnitSmart was better! I used that carriage almost exclusively. For the most part, everything is interchangeable. There was one issue though - can't remember exactly - I think it was the endcaps. They wouldn't fit on the KS bed, so when putting the two together, I put KS pieces in the middle and split the bond to each side. I THINK that was it.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

CindyLindy said:


> Does anyone know if the 2 systems are interchangeable?
> quote]
> 
> I don't believe the keyplates are not interchangeable with the USM. They do work with the wire guide carriage of the ISM and the Classic. I use a Knitsmart keyplate with my Classic carriage because it knits tighter than my KP 1.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hello, I just happen to be reading about the KnitsmarT because I have bought two to put together. In another ad there is a workbook--do have this book and would it be possible for you to copy it and either send it to me or PM me a download? Thank you.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

JoyceinNC said:


> I have an EZ Knitter - it is NOT a knockoff of a Bond, it was made by Bond. The only difference between the EZ Knitter and the other Bond's is that is came with almost none of the tools. I ended up buying them from Bond within a year. I suspect the lack of tools/accessories is the reason it was not popular. It operates the same as the other Bond machines.


The other reason, for me at least, was that it is made of thinner plastic than both of my Bonds. As long as it works for you and you enjoy using it, that's all that matters.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

etrnlife said:


> CindyLindy said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if the 2 systems are interchangeable?
> ...


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

I appreciate my Knit Smart carriage and keyplates more than my USM accessories. The only problem with the Knit Smart carriage is the inability to trip my counter. It does not have the necessary clip that fits on the back of the carriage.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

HKelley350 said:


> I appreciate my Knit Smart carriage and keyplates more than my USM accessories. The only problem with the Knit Smart carriage is the inability to trip my counter. It does not have the necessary clip that fits on the back of the carriage.


My dad screwed a screw into the back of my Classic, wire guide, carriage to trip my USM row counter. Might that work for your Knitsmart carriage?


----------

